# Draughtproofing rear doors?



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Our Adria Twin has a fixed bed at the rear. It's fine in nice weather, but it's cold and draughty next to the doors in the winter.

We're thinking of putting curtain wire behind the cupboard above that side of the bed, and then hanging an insulating curtain of some sort to just below bed base level, but there's very little clearance between the mattress and the doors, so we couldn't use very thick material.

Has anyone else done this? Can anyone recommend a fairly thin but strong material that insulates well? Any help appreciated.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

As well as curtains we had some insulated interior screens for our Devon Monaco (on a Renault) which worked very well - someone must do them for Fiat.


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

blondel said:


> As well as curtains we had some insulated interior screens for our Devon Monaco (on a Renault) which worked very well - someone must do them for Fiat.


A company called VanComfort sell a range of thermal blinds for nearly all windows and roof lights. I bought a set for my rear doors after seeing them on a van at the NEC Exhibition. The following is a link to them:

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/internalisomattenscreenlist.htm

John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A thought...if you use a curtain then I'd predict you will find the doors streaming with water every morning and the curtain wet too. You're bound to get condensation in a space which will be cold and unventilated.

Is the draught caused by badly-fitting doors ? By a down-draught from uninsulated windows in those doors ? Could you adjust the doors or find an external screen to insulate the windows ?

If you go the curtain route I'd make sure it was foil or rubberized curtain lining so that it did not soak up water and could be taken outside and shaken dry.

G


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

We use a thermal curtain for the sliding door and to seal of the cab at the front. We are also going to now put a curtain accross the back doors, but unless we find one while on the road we are going to have to make do with hanging fleeces so stop it.

Our van isnt the twin, its a van conversion but Its going to have pretty much all the same problems. The curtain over the sliding door and cab made a massive difference.


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

We use a thermal curtain for the sliding door and to seal of the cab at the front. We are also going to now put a curtain accross the back doors, but unless we find one while on the road we are going to have to make do with hanging fleeces so stop it.

Our van isnt the twin, its a van conversion but Its going to have pretty much all the same problems. The curtain over the sliding door and cab made a massive difference.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another thought...could you cut a sheet of the kind of foam-backed foil that is bought for putting behind radiators ( on rolls in D-I-Y shops), to the exact size of the space you want to cover. Then you could hold it in place at night using either magnets or rubber suckers or eylet-holes with tape through them.

During the day it could be rolled up somewhere.

G


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

The problem is the whole door area is draughty not just the light clusters. The curtain needs to fully cover the back area for it to be useful. In our case I have managed to seal the light clusters enough, but still draght from the door seal area.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

As Jamest says, it's not just the windows, it's the doors themselves that are draughty, especially in the middle. There doesn't seem to be space for more draught proofing strip.

Grizzly's reply was the most helpful. Perhaps we'll try one of those foil emergency blankets mountaineers use - unless it's going to crackle all night! Thanks to all who helped.


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

Let us know he you get on. I'm interested in winterising my van as much as possible.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


We also use a couple of pieces of those strips of pipe insulation tubes stuffed in the door jams available from the hardware shop. 

we also use one of those camping insulation mats along the wall of van behind the bad.

motorhomer


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

jamest said:


> Let us know he you get on. I'm interested in winterising my van as much as possible.


Will do!


----------

